# What cube for roux method?



## Dicaix (Jul 30, 2009)

wat's a good cube for using roux?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jul 30, 2009)

A good speedcube is good for any method. That's common knowledge. No cube is better than another for a certain method.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 30, 2009)

well I'd think one that is good at M turns. Other than that any good cube will work


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jul 30, 2009)

I wouldn't think the TS would know what M turns are.


----------

